# Stylistical editing, substantive editing



## Brunhi

Servicii ale unei firme de consultanță lingvistică/traduceri 
Am găsit ce înseamnă, cum se face, etc. Dar nimic în română. My attempt: editare stilistică, editare a conținutului. Deși nu-mi sună ideal...
Any suggestions?


----------



## farscape

Ce-ai zice de ... "editare de conținut, organizare și formă de prezentare (substantive editing)"?


Best,

.


----------



## misadro

.. corectură (style editing) și adaptare (substantive editing) a textului ...


----------



## farscape

misadro said:


> .. corectură (style editing) și adaptare (substantive editing) a textului ...



Ştiu şi eu? _copy editing_ este corectură iar pentru substantative editing, dacă mă iau după definiţia de aici 

"In *substantive editing* (also known as *developmental editing* and *comprehensive editing*),  the editor considers a document’s concept and intended use, content,  organization, design, and style. The purpose is to make the document  functional for its readers, not just to make it correct and consistent.  Substantive editing is almost entirely analysis-based, whether at the  document level or at the paragraph, sentence, or word level. Decisions  require judgement, not just the application of rules, and therefore  should be negotiable with the writer."


 adaptare nu prea merge, după mine.


 Later,


 .


----------

